# SARM sources



## Werty567 (Jun 20, 2018)

Lads, so as many of you will know, the most reputable SARMs store (irc.bio) is closing down soon. Does anyone have any other legit sources for sarms?


----------



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bodyconcious, loads of good reviews


----------



## Werty567 (Jun 20, 2018)

MW1 said:


> Bodyconcious, loads of good reviews


 There's loads of brands on there, which brands are most reccomended?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

maxmusclelabs.com


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

Just drink water: far more efficacious


----------

